# der Hof trägt's



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

Da wir vorhin über ein markantes, eher älteres Wort diskutiert haben, kam mir eine Redewendung in den Sinn, die ich von einem früheren Freund kenne:

"Der Hof trägt's!"

Ich finde sie schön anschaulich und habe sie mir zu eigen gemacht.

Man sagt das zum Beispiel, wenn man jemandem ein Geschenk gemacht hat oder ihn zum Essen einlädt. Dann sagt diese Person vielleicht:

"Oh, das wäre doch nicht nötig gewesen!"

Und man antwortet: "Keine Sorge! Der Hof trägt's! "

Dies verwendet man natürlich nur im informellen Kontext.

Die Redewendung bedeutet, dass die Ausgabe den Schenkenden/Einladenden nicht übermäßig belastet. Ursprünglich wurde sie bestimmt von Bauern verwendet, deren Einkommen davon abhing, was "*der* (Bauern-)*Hof*" an Produkten hergab.

Kennt Ihr diese Formulierung? Danke für Eure Einschätzungen. 

Edit am späten Morgen: Nur "zu eigen" getrennt. In Zusammenschreibung sieht es doch sehr ... überraschend  aus.


----------



## berndf

Sowka said:


> Ursprünglich wurde sie bestimmt von Bauern verwendet, deren Einkommen davon abhing, was "*der* (Bauern-)*Hof*"


Glaubst du? Ich denke eher an diesen Hof:


----------



## Lhost Vokus

Ich kenne die Redewendung nicht, aber ich habe anhand des Titels ziemlich genau in die Richtung deines Beispiels gedacht.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich habe die Redewendung noch nicht gehört. Aber gewiss ist ein Königshof gemeint, kein Bauernhof.

Die Wendung ist sehr altmodisch und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie nicht jeder auf Anhieb versteht.


----------



## Demiurg

Ich kannte die Redewendung auch nicht und Google liefert nur eine Fundstelle und zwar in dem Roman "Wien Sleef, der Knecht" (1934) von Felicitas Rose:



> Heute abend fragte mich plötzlich Muhme Kordula: »Möchtest nicht nochmal auf eine gute Schule gehen, Wien? Auf eine höhere? Der Hof trägt's leicht.«
> ...
> »Der Hof trägt's«, hat die Muhme gesagt. Hab mir ja auch noch niemals Knechtslohn auszahlen lassen.



Da geht's wohl um einen Bauernhof, von dessen Erträgen die Schulausbildung des Knechts bezahlt werden kann.


----------



## Kajjo

Tendiert also eher Richtung Stilblüte als echte Redewendung. Soll ja aber auch ein Scherz sein.


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> Tendiert also eher Richtung Stilblüte als echte Redewendung. Soll ja aber auch ein Scherz sein.


Es geht darum, dass ein Hof genug Erträge abwirft, um sich gewisse Dinge leisten zu können. Anscheinend ein regionaler Ausdruck, der heute natürlich eher metaphorisch verwendet wird, aber ursprünglich sicher nicht scherzhaft gedacht war.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Ich kannte die Redewendung auch nicht und Google liefert nur eine Fundstelle und zwar in dem Roman "Wien Sleef, der Knecht" (1934) von Felicitas Rose:
> 
> 
> 
> Da geht's wohl um einen Bauernhof, von dessen Erträgen die Schulausbildung des Knechts bezahlt werden kann.


Über die Fundstelle bin ich auch gestolpert. Dort ist es aber nicht als Redensart sondern ganz wörtlich gemeint. Da dies die einzige Belegstelle ist, die Google überhaupt liefert, dürfte es als Redewendung keine allgemeine Verbreitung haben. Manchmal gibt es ja innerhalb einer Familie oer in einem Ort ein Ereignis, das dann dann dort ein geflügeltes Wort auslöst, aber auch dort verbleibt. Auf so etwas tippe ich in diesem Fall.


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> aber ursprünglich sicher nicht scherzhaft gedacht war


Ursprünglich wohl nicht, wenn es jemals etabliert war. Mit Königshof kann ich es mir erheblich besser vorstellen als mit Bauernhof. Die eine Literaturstelle überzeugt mich da nicht.

Heutzutage ist es ja aber scherzhaft gemeint, wenn man so veraltete Sprache nutzt.

Mich erinnerte das spontan an das alte "frei durch Ablösung Reich".


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Aber gewiss ist ein Königshof gemeint, kein Bauernhof.


So sicher bin ich mir hier nicht. Ich wollte nur die offensichtliche andere Interpretation zu bedenken geben.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> So sicher bin ich mir hier nicht. Ich wollte nur die offensichtliche andere Interpretation zu bedenken geben.


Na ja, angesichts der Fundstelle gibt es natürlich Interpretationsspielraum, aber so richtig kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Eher dass schon die Bauersleute sich den Scherz Hof/Hof erlaubt haben.


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> Mich erinnerte das spontan an das alte "frei durch Ablösung Reich".


Mich hat es an "Das muss das Boot abkönnen" erinnert.


----------



## Sowka

Demiurg said:


> Ich kannte die Redewendung auch nicht und Google liefert nur eine Fundstelle und zwar in dem Roman "Wien Sleef, der Knecht" (1934) von Felicitas Rose:
> 
> 
> 
> Da geht's wohl um einen Bauernhof, von dessen Erträgen die Schulausbildung des Knechts bezahlt werden kann.


Vielen Dank für alle Eure Beiträge und besonders Dir, @Demiurg , für diese Quelle!

Ich finde es hübsch, dass sie meine Deutung zu unterstützen scheint.

Ich habe halt immer dieses Bild vor Augen: Ein Bauernhof, nicht eben reich, lädt einen noch ärmeren Menschen zum Essen ein. Der bedankt sich und sagt: "Was schulde ich Euch?", und dann gibt es eben die Antwort "Mach dir keine Sorgen -- der Hof trägt's".

Jemand teilt also das, was er durch harte Arbeit erworben hat, ganz fraglos.

Der Königshof würde mir da in meine Vorstellung nicht hineinpassen.

Interessant für mich ist, dass ich dies nur von einer einzigen Person und wahrscheinlich ihrer Familie kenne. Vielleicht hat eine Tante die von Demiurg zitierte Quelle gelesen und fand den Ausdruck hübsch, so wie ich ... Wer weiß.

Selbstverständlich haben wir in unseren Studentenzeiten damals, entfernt sowohl von Bauernhöfen als auch von Königshöfen, den Ausdruck mit einem Augenzwinkern verwendet, wie auch im OP angezeigt.


----------



## berndf

Bei der Etymologie von Redensarten gerät man manchmal recht schnell auf glattes Eis. Bis es für eine Redensart schriftliche Belege gibt, hat sie sich oft schon einige Zeit mündlich tradiert und keiner erinnert sich mehr an das Ereignis, das sie auslöste. Im Fernsehen oder in Illustrierten sind ja manchmal so "Wussten sie schon woher XXXX kommt?"-Beiträge zu sehen oder lesen. Manchmal ist das gut belegt aber manchmal auch blühende Fantasie, was da zum besten gegeben wird.


----------



## manfy

Also mir kommt der Ausdruck schon bekannt vor. Ich weiß zwar nicht mehr wann und wo, aber ich hab das im angegebenen Sinne schon gehört -- und zwar in eben diesem ironischen/sarkastischen Sinn.

Das Verständnis der Aussage hängt stark vom erweiterten Kontext ab. Wenn ich den Sprecher irgendwie mit einem landwirtschaftlichen Gut/Hof assoziieren kann, würde ich rasch an die obige Bedeutung denken. Wenn das nicht "ins Bild passt", würde ich den "Hof" wahrscheinlich für einen Königshof halten und annehmen, dass "der Hof trägts" eine ironische Form von "Firma zahlt" ist. (Was in meinem Umfeld meist heißt: Die Rechnung wird als Bewirtungskostenaufwand irgendwie der Firma untergeschoben... )


----------



## Sowka

manfy said:


> dass "der Hof trägts" eine ironische Form von "Firma zahlt" ist. (Was in meinem Umfeld meist heißt: Die Rechnung wird als Bewirtungskostenaufwand irgendwie der Firma untergeschoben... )


Interessant, ja! Und sehr plausibel. 

Mir geht es darum herauszufinden, ob Ihr Erfahrung mit diesem Ausdruck habt, und was Ihr gegebenenfalls damit verbindet.


----------



## Lhost Vokus

Mich erinnert "der Hof trägts" sehr an "das geht aufs Haus". Das hat auch in etwa dieselbe Bedeutung.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Wenn das nicht "ins Bild passt", würde ich den "Hof" wahrscheinlich für einen Königshof halten und annehmen, dass "der Hof trägts" eine ironische Form von "Firma zahlt" ist.


Ja genau. Das war auch mein bildliches Verständnis und darum habe ich das Bild von Schönbrunn gepostet. Interessant, dass ich auch sofort an den Wiener Hof gedacht habe und alle Wege scheinen hier nach Österreich zu führen.



Sowka said:


> Interessant, ja! Und sehr plausibel.


Leider sind _plausibel _und _wahr _unterschiedliche Dinge. Das ist die Gefahr bei der Etymologie von Redensarten, dass jemand eine mögliche Herleitung als "plausibel" einstuft und das dann kopiert wird und irgendwann der Zusatz "plausibel" weg fällt und ab dann denken dann alle, weil es geschrieben steht, muss es wohl stimmen.


----------



## Sowka

berndf said:


> Leider sind plausibel und wahr unterschiedliche Dinge. Das ist die Gefahr bei der Etymologie von Redensarten, dass jemand eine mögliche Herleitung als "plausibel" einstuft und das dann kopiert wird und irgendwann der Zusatz "plausibel" weg fällt und ab dann denken dann alle, weil es geschrieben steht, muss es wohl stimmen.


Hier ging es mir nicht um die Herleitung, sondern um die Verwendung und die damit verbundene Assoziation.

Ich denke, im modernen Sprachgebrauch gestalten wir alle auch ein wenig, was wir unter einer Formulierung verstehen, vor allem dann, wenn sie so (wie es scheint) extrem selten verwendet wird. Das -- kennt Ihr das? Was verbindet Ihr damit? -- ein bisschen einzuschätzen ist mein Interesse.


----------



## berndf

Sowka said:


> Hier ging es mir nicht um die Herleitung, sondern um die Verwendung und die damit verbundene Assoziation.


Ok, wenn es darum geht, passte meine Antwort mit dem Bild gerade in dieses, wie Heinz Erhardt wahrscheinlich gesagt hätte.


----------



## Sowka

berndf said:


> Ok, wenn es darum geht, passte meine Antwort mit dem Bild gerade in dieses, wie Heinz Erhardt wahrscheinlich gesagt hätte.


Ja, und @manfy hat den Kontext dazu geliefert.


----------



## JClaudeK

manfy said:


> würde ich den "Hof" wahrscheinlich für einen Königshof halten und annehmen, dass "der Hof trägts" eine ironische Form von "Firma zahlt" ist.



Ich kannte die Redewendung auch nicht und hatte nach #1 wie berndf eher an einen Königshof (Versailles ) als an einen Bauernhof gedacht.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Versailles


Für mich nicht. Für mich kam von Anfang an nur der kaiserliche/k&k Hof in Wien in Frage. So ganz klar warum bin ich mir nicht.


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> Ja genau. Das war auch mein bildliches Verständnis und darum habe ich das Bild von Schönbrunn gepostet. Interessant, dass ich auch sofort an den Wiener Hof gedacht habe und alle Wege scheinen hier nach Österreich zu führen.


 Ich weiß nicht ob Wiener Hof, aber ich kenne da einige Firmen, die nach außen hin gerne pompös und prunkvoll auftreten, intern aber höfische, pedantische Kleinkrämerei betreiben und da kommt einem schon mal die Analogie "die Firma = der Hof" in den Sinn.



berndf said:


> Für mich nicht. Für mich kam von Anfang an nur der kaiserliche/k&k Hof in Wien in Frage. So ganz klar warum bin ich mir nicht.


Wegen der Sissi-Filme vielleicht?


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Wegen der Sissi-Filme vielleicht?


Die habe ich nie gesehen (bis auf Ausschnitte, mit denen man immer mal wieder malträtiert wird). Ich habe an einen Wirklichen Hofrat gedacht, der das in feinstem Schönbrunner Deutsch von sich gibt.


----------



## Sowka

Es freut mich zu sehen, was für verschiedene lebhafte Assoziationen der Ausdruck auslöst.


----------

